
Equifax clears executives who sold shares after hack - JumpCrisscross
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-equifax-cyber/equifax-clears-executives-who-sold-shares-after-hack-idUSKBN1D31EK
======
celim307
Was anyone expecting a different outcome? To punish them would admit even more
culpability, something Equifax has consistently resisted since day one

------
thisisit
While it's easy to attribute malicious intentions, open market "sell" trade
seems to be pretty common at Equifax:

[http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/efx/insider-
trades?sortname=tra...](http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/efx/insider-
trades?sortname=transtype&sorttype=1)

It is surprising considering executives normally set up _automatic sells_ ,
like in the Bezos case discussed yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15623102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15623102)

So, it remains to be seen what actually happened here.

~~~
ellius
The initial reporting I saw on this indicated they sold something like 5% of
their total stock in the company, which seems like kind of a small amount to
risk insider trading charges over.

------
featherverse
haha, oh well as long as the corporation has cleared them then they must be
innocent! No conflict of interest here!

Okay joking aside, I am really curious, are these people idiots? Are they
criminals? Are they both? What makes them think they can get away with these
kinds of behaviors?

------
adamnemecek
Holy shit what needs to happen for the government to step in.

~~~
kennywinker
> The U.S. Justice Department is conducting its own criminal investigation
> into the share sales.

